# sub forums



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

okay we have some sub forums in civil since there is enough activity to support it.

I'll get around to moving stuff later 

but my question to you all is do we do subforums for ENV &amp; STR?

or should people taking the PM STR &amp; PM ENV just use the STR &amp; ENV forums?


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, based the way you have it currently organized, and the SEI &amp; SEII description on the Strucutural section, then I would think that the Civil Eng. board warrents a section for both Structural and Environmental. They are both Civil Eng. PE modules and could/should be used as such. You could leave the Structural and Environmental sections out on the front page also and they should be used for Environmental and SEI &amp; SEII exam discussions.

This is probably going to result in a little confusion on where to post certain questions, but I don't imagine any more than what's already occuring.

I definately like the sub-forums in the Civil section though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

I was thinking of revising the STR section to include the afternoon STR part, But I dont know if the two tests are similar enough to warrant doing that?

Also same question on the ENV.

I am leaning towards just making new sub forums for them, but I will wait and see that the members think...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

I think that ALL structural be in one sub-forum and ALL env be in one sub-forum.

If they both have multiple forums, they will be near empty and just end up requiring the user to click around more to find info.

IMO, Sub-forums should be:

General Civil (ie, morning info) main forum with 5 sub-forums

Transpo

WR

STR

ENV

GEO


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I think that ALL structural be in one sub-forum and ALL env be in one sub-forum.
> If they both have multiple forums, they will be near empty and just end up requiring the user to click around more to find info.
> 
> IMO, Sub-forums should be:
> ...









I don't think there is enough traffic to warrant further subdividing those areas. But then again, I don't have a crystal ball to predict how things will grow on this board.



JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah but you know how those "structural" guys are, they dont really think they have to associate with us lowely civils..


----------



## ce_cat (Jan 23, 2007)

I vote for a Structural sub forum


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd like a sub forum for structural. The SEI and SEII are totally different exams so that would get confusing if it's all in the same forum.


----------



## gipper (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd also like to see a Structural sub forum... I'm taking the PE in April and I'm going to do the Structural PM.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

10-4, well add a STR sub forum

what about ENV ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> 10-4, well add a STR sub forum
> what about ENV ??


RG --

If you create a subforum for Env I know that VTE, Dleg, and I would contribute to it. 

I vote for an Env subforum !! lusone: I have to vote +1 because VTE said is was away on seminar.

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2007)

If any one sees an old thread that should be in one of the new sub-forums, bump it by saying

"can you put this in ____ sub-forum?"

Thanks.


----------



## owillis28 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why can I not post a question to the ENV forum? Do I need to register in each forum?

Help

owillis


----------



## Hill William (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't think you can post a new thread until you make a certain number of posts. I think 2. You should be okay now.


----------

